# What kind of knot do you use to tie onto the reel?



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been spooling new line on a couple of my reels. I use a very weak knot on mine. I used to use an anchor knot, or a UNI. Until I saw a buddy get spooled. The fish then broke the reel seat and preceded to strip all guides off the rod. So he lost his rig, his line, his reel and his rod. Now I only tie a half hitch. Spool the first layer odd line on by hand. Then pull to the tension I want. After that I reel in normally, keeping heavy tension on all the time. So what knot so you use when you spool up new line?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I used to use a uni...but I now try to remember to tie an arbor knot. I've heard of some that just tape down the backing because "if a fish can pull all that line off...he can have the line...he can't have my rod and / or reel!"


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

uni


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

mustve been a cruddy reel?


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I use a San Diego Jam knot which is sort of like a Uni.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

I use an arbor or uni knot cause they are simple, and I don't worry about getting spooled on the smaller rigs.

On the big rigs, I thought about using a weaker knot but didn't because I always figured I could cut the line if it got really bad. Taping down your line might cause it to slip on the spool and lose drag.

Now I just tie on 5-10 yards of 10# mono to the spool first, then splice in the heavy line and spool up. Any fish that will spool you will break that 10# before it breaks your gear.


----------



## maor0 (Apr 24, 2010)

i use arbor knot as well


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I use an arbor knot on all my fishing rigs and a twist-type thing on my tournament reels.

I'd be very worried about a fish that could snap a reel seat and bust the guides on a rod. That is a good reason to avoid high-test braid on small conventionals I guess. Any fish should break the line waaaay before the reel would snap.

Evan


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> I used to use a uni...but I now try to remember to tie an arbor knot. I've heard of some that just tape down the backing because "if a fish can pull all that line off...he can have the line...he can't have my rod and / or reel!"


The second camp is where I reside these days. I tape it to the side of the spool, wind a few runs over it, remove the tape, snip the line sticking up, and finish spooling the reel. 
I figure if i get to something massive enough to get to the knot on my reel then I'm using the wrong reel, with the wrong line, and he deserves to win that one.
Although it has occured to me that it might be a lousy thing for something out there to be swimming along with several hundred yards of line trailing behind it. 
I have not come up with a way to rationalize that, but so far it has not happened.
Thankfully...
Tom


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

It was definitely my buddies fault. He was using 50lb mono on a 30lb class rod. A big cat running down a swift running river has an incredible amount of power and moves very fast.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I was reading all these replies and thought to myself "Damn self, are you the only one who just tapes the line on there." Then I got to Rory's post and felt a little better


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I never thought of using tape. I may have go do that or tie on a lighter line. Both seem better than My current method.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

It has never happened to me but if I were about to get completely spooled I would resort to putting my thumb on the spool. Hopefully the line would break at a knot so I would at least get my line back and the fish wouldn't be dragging a couple hundred yards of line around.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I do not use any knots or tape on any of my reels. I go around the spool arbor about six times and than pull the tag end through the loops along the spool arbor. I than pull it tight so it grabs, this can be a little tricky sometimes. I than turn the handle a few times to allow the line to grab the spool and than trim the tag end. I than proceed to fill the spool. I have a commercial electric reel spooler to use so it makes it much easier to hold the line with both hands and than use my foot on the foot petal to turn the handle but I have done it manually as well. I have had cobia get very close to spooling my 7500's several times but never had a problem. If the fish can pull all that line off of my reel with a proper set drag than he/she does not deserve to be caught. When I start to see the reel arbor I usually will tighten the drag more than normal and also thumb the spool. I believe I can get enough pressure to break the line before I am spooled but I have not actually had to do it. I usually pay pretty good attention and am not usually far from my spiked rods but if for some reason I am not paying attention I know that my rod and reel are not going to be dragged out to sea.

John


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

ematsuda said:


> I use a San Diego Jam knot which is sort of like a Uni.


I use the same knot.


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not really concerned about spooling while surf fishing. As many of you mentioned your usually holding your rod. This usually tends to happen when we go cattin'. Fishing where we do there often isn't a big area for people to set rods. You climb over rocks and what not to get to the holes you need to set bait in. You also usually can't see your rods or hear your clicker when a fish runs. I have had large cats break my 50# test trying to run with bait.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

thats why they have adjustable drags on all fishing reels.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drice.72 said:


> I have been spooling new line on a couple of my reels. I use a very weak knot on mine. I used to use an anchor knot, or a UNI. Until I saw a buddy get spooled. The fish then broke the reel seat and preceded to strip all guides off the rod. So he lost his rig, his line, his reel and his rod. Now I only tie a half hitch. Spool the first layer odd line on by hand. Then pull to the tension I want. After that I reel in normally, keeping heavy tension on all the time. So what knot so you use when you spool up new line?



Have always used the strongest dern knot I could tie on the spool,uni is generally what gets tied.. Reason,I've turned at least three fish at the knot and caught them... If a reel is so cheap that the popping of a uni is going to yank the spool through the guides,then I have learned a valuable lesson,don't buy that model reel anymore....... If using braid I always have mono backing that is the test the reel is ment for,so when he gets down that low it's the same deal..


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use a piece of clear box tape. Works great right up to the last inch


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Uni on the spool with a pinch or crazy glue on the knot. Learned it from an old salt a couple years ago.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I use a uni knot, then put 5-6 wraps around the spool. I then use one layer of tape to cover the spool and prevent line slipping, and then spool the rest of the line. If a fish is about to spool me, those last six inches around the spool arent going to matter much. I also don't like taping directly to the spool because it might put some residue on the spool that I can't get off later...


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I use just a regular granny knot, its strong enough to wind on the line but will snap if more then a pound of pressure is put on it.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Uni knot works well for me for spooling directly to the spool.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Uni knot and sppol the line on the reel tight. That is all you need.


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Have always used the strongest dern knot I could tie on the spool,uni is generally what gets tied.. Reason,I've turned at least three fish at the knot and caught them... If a reel is so cheap that the popping of a uni is going to yank the spool through the guides,then I have learned a valuable lesson,don't buy that model reel anymore....... If using braid I always have mono backing that is the test the reel is ment for,so when he gets down that low it's the same deal..



Do you use a mono backing even if the braid is the test the reel is meant for?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drice.72 said:


> Do you use a mono backing even if the braid is the test the reel is meant for?


 yeap,cause it not only keeps the braid from slipping,but will break at less than braid will on the spool. Don't have a reel cheap enough the spool will yank through the guides,but it could bend it... Most times I use 20lb fireline,and it's most definatly stronger than 20 mono...


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

That is good to know. The braid I bought will not fill the spool so I was going to have to user backing anyway. I thought that the braid would break at the same rating the mono would. I'll spool on some 30# there and make sure it has a good strong UNI knot on there.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Huh I've never even heard of using a Uni on the spool til now. I use an arbor knot.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah allways tighten the drag before u get spooled. in my younger days. i have been close to getting spooled i kept a 3 foot rope with 2 clips on it. think he is going to spool u attach another reel..lol only done it twice but got the fish both times..cleaning the reel is the worst part of it all


----------

